
H-1B visa lottery changing to favor those with advanced degrees - prostoalex
https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/H-1B-visa-lottery-changing-to-favor-those-with-13574410.php
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19041303](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19041303)

220+ points

